# Keeping frogs in tubs.



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey everyone I recently saw someone who keeps their frogs in big plastic tubs and then put a piece of glass or acrylic to see into tub. Seems like an interesting way to keep frogs, looking for any pics or advice from someone doing this! Thanks pic for attention


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Keep these animals in large as possible (reasonable) enclosures. Temp tanks, Q tine tanks obviously have their purposes. Would you like to spend your life living in a Holiday Inn Hotel Suite?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Though there are large tubs available, the species that would be most suited to these generally smaller enclosures (thumbs) are the species that most resent being moved when janky DIY stuff fails or simply gets frustrating over time.

Tubs would be harder to light, and harder to access. Long term care calls for an enclosure to be as user-friendly as possible.

A general DIY comment: an ExoTerra, kept in good condition and perhaps ideally not smothered in GS or silicone, will retain about half its value used. DIY stuff generally has no residual value. So that $150 Exo is really only $75. Is it worth $75 savings to spend $40 on a tub/plexi/frame (that's not just a piece of plexi glued on; someone routered a PVC frame and screwed it on from the back, and is that a sliding door?) and have that for an enclosure in one's house? Over the lifespan of a frog (figure 10 years, conservatively), that's $3.50 a year. A person might make the case that if they have multiple (10+) enclosures the savings add up, but dealing with ten less-than-user-friendly enclosures every day would be maddening.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd add it seems to tie in to the 'quantity over quality' approach that has been hurting this hobby for decades.

_Everyone_ has a budget. I get that. Sure, I invested a significant amount of cash and work into my frog room's multiple tanks, but if money had been tighter I would have just waited longer and saved up for one really nice enclosure and one great group of frogs to enjoy. 

Rant over. I'm gonna go yell at some kids to get off my lawn.


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

I've seen plastic tubs used as growouts and breeder bins, but other than that it seems pretty antithetical to the hobby in general. These aren't cheap animals that you want to keep in some janky rigged up containers


----------



## ParrotAlex (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah, the only time where I bother with tubs, and the only times I've seen them used before now, are quarantine/growout bins, for which they can be very useful- they are lightweight, easily cleaned, and cheap. I would probably never use one as a permanent/long term enclosure unless there was some weirdly-specific scenario that required it.

Of course, if we're talking about _isopods, _on the other hand, I don't think I would ever bother keeping them in anything except a tub.


----------



## tinctaurus (12 mo ago)

This could easily be a situation where the cheap one spends the most. It seems like the small amount of money saved wouldn't be worth the extra headache. For most people it would make more sense to wait a couple months and buy a tank. Tubs work great for quarantine or breeding purposes but especially for the small tubs it's hard to get gradients or drainage right.

If you're dedicated to making the tub strategy work and you can replicate ideal conditions, more power to you I guess, but it will probably fall apart well before the life of the frog in good conditions. So given this, why do it that way?


----------



## nitru (11 mo ago)

I have found this video recently. I dont think these boxes are big enough to keep species like tinctorius but big enough for ranitomeyas. However I think it doesnt have enough ventilation.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Why would you want to spend money on such beautiful frogs just to lock them away in an opaque plastic bin?


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Though there are large tubs available, the species that would be most suited to these generally smaller enclosures (thumbs) are the species that most resent being moved when janky DIY stuff fails or simply gets frustrating over time.
> 
> Tubs would be harder to light, and harder to access. Long term care calls for an enclosure to be as user-friendly as possible.
> 
> A general DIY comment: an ExoTerra, kept in good condition and perhaps ideally not smothered in GS or silicone, will retain about half its value used. DIY stuff generally has no residual value. So that $150 Exo is really only $75. Is it worth $75 savings to spend $40 on a tub/plexi/frame (that's not just a piece of plexi glued on; someone routered a PVC frame and screwed it on from the back, and is that a sliding door?) and have that for an enclosure in one's house? Over the lifespan of a frog (figure 10 years, conservatively), that's $3.50 a year. A person might make the case that if they have multiple (10+) enclosures the savings add up, but dealing with ten less-than-user-friendly enclosures every day would be maddening.


I did not think of it that way, thanks for the input!


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok. So what about this if I want to grow more plants and not over stock my vivs, would you recommend growing them in a tub or another way?


----------



## nitru (11 mo ago)

JasonE said:


> Why would you want to spend money on such beautiful frogs just to lock them away in an opaque plastic bin?


Yeah, I also wouldnt do it. Maybe for froglets or as a quarantine tank


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Rocktaki said:


> Ok. So what about this if I want to grow more plants and not over stock my vivs, would you recommend growing them in a tub or another way?


It's how I grow all my plants.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Rocktaki said:


> Ok. So what about this if I want to grow more plants and not over stock my vivs, would you recommend growing them in a tub or another way?


Tubs are great grow tanks for pretty much everything other than epiphytic orchids. A tub with a tiny fan also might work for epiphytic orchids. Another World Terraria has some solid jungle plant bin setup tutorial videos, including installing ventilation.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have both Azureus and Ranitomeya and personally I'm not sure I agree with the idea that Ranitomeya need less space than Azureus.  If anything, my Ranitomeya use all the space in their viv more than the Azureus. They are very active.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Also the tub would most likely be a top-opening one, which means sliding it around 2-3x a week to access for feedings (and be overall less fun / easy to maintain), especially when considering that lighting also needs to fit on top.


----------

